# Continuos Load?



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Maybe an intermittent load, or varying load, but not continuous.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

How would you ever prove to any AHJ that the lights won't be on for 3-hours straight?

In an active warehouse, that would be as common as sunshine.

Since I'm compelled to use #12 or better ... where are you heading with this ?


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

telsa said:


> How would you ever prove to any AHJ that the lights won't be on for 3-hours straight?
> 
> In an active warehouse, that would be as common as sunshine.
> 
> Since I'm compelled to use #12 or better ... where are you heading with this ?


I am trying to cut down the number of circuits 

Just seeing what other people opinions are

I do not consider them a continuous load because they are consistently going off


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

electricalwiz said:


> I am trying to cut down the number of circuits
> 
> Just seeing what other people opinions are
> 
> I do not consider them a continuous load because they are consistently going off


Just because the load is non-continuous does not mean that you can pile on the light fixtures to a given circuit breaker.

Your only viable bet is to shift over to LEDs... which use so much less juice per lumen.

THEN you'll 'get happy.'

You'll need less Watts... and less circuits, too.

The really nice thing about LEDs is that they are instant on, too.

So, it's a two-fer.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

BTW, a sensor for EVERY fixture seems over-kill.

They're not THAT cheap.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Everything already is LED 
Sensors on every light are client standard 

Comes down to 16 or 20 amps on a circuit


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Be careful, I got called to a indoor tennis court because the solar had failed. Someone had moved the solar backfeed breaker because the four double pole 20 amp breakers that wereall at the top were pulling 20 amps each on a new lighting upgrade. They figured moving one breaker to the bottom would help, but didn't re identify the circuits. Solar breaker was off. I'm sure the EC thought it would be fine, just close.


----------

